# I need bands for my thud



## AEB (Jul 25, 2016)

Frogman if your out there i need bands for my thuds ( i have 2 ) its definately not as easy as it was to get in touch with you,the number i spoke to you on last time doesn't work anymore , my email is
[email protected]


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He no longer is a part of this forum . He has A *Banned* status .

Here is what a google search revealed .

http://slingshotchannel.blogspot.com/2011/08/watching-your-own-funeral.html


----------



## AEB (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry about that brother, i didnt know ,im gonna probably end up making those bands myself


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

why do people post their email in a public forum? i forsee a lot of spam going to his inbox.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

you may ask Perry at A+ slingshot, he might have something what you want. look for Big Tube Hunter Band


----------

